# Year Long Hunting Contest Signup Forum



## corpralbarn

We are going by Manufactuer Teams.
Buck:100 pts.
Doe:50 pts.
Turkey:75 pts.
Small Game:25 pts.
Coyotes:50 pts.
Fish: We'll determine the points.
anything else we will score as it comes along.
Must have pics of kill with bow.
5 people per team. 
runs from Feb. 15th 2010 to Feb 15th 2011
any questions PM me or Archerykid13


----------



## archerykid13

Do you think we should have 5 people per team or just stay with 6?


----------



## corpralbarn

Edited to 5


----------



## archerykid13

Ok. Will you be able to fill in if we don't enough people to fill in a certain team?


----------



## corpralbarn

we can put in a Extra team with all the leftovers.


----------



## corpralbarn

teams are Diamond/Bowtech Hoyt Mathews/Mission and Martin/Rytera for all other brands we will put in a custom team or if we have enough we will have a brand team.


----------



## archerykid13

Ok. Come on guys we need to try to get atleast 30 people to sign up.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

*Mathews/Mission Team*

I'm In, for the Mathews/Mission team! It is bow only correct?


----------



## archerykid13

Andrew/Ohio said:


> I'm In, for the Mathews/Mission team! It is bow only correct?


Correct. I'm also in the Mathews team.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

Okay, I think there should be a deadline to signup. So then we just don't have people entering in the middle of the seasons :teeth:


----------



## hunter14

Im in, I'll probably be on the bowtech/diamond or athens.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

archerykid13 said:


> Correct. I'm also in the Mathews team.


Are you going to have a deadline?


----------



## corpralbarn

I dosent matter but after March 10th we will just add them into throw together teams.
Im in for Diamond/Bowtech.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

Okay is there gonna be a results thread...like where you can post your kill?


----------



## archerykid13

Andrew/Ohio said:


> Okay is there gonna be a results thread...like where you can post your kill?


Yes. We'll wait and start one after teams are made, but if you shoot anything between that time just PM me the pics.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

archerykid13 said:


> Yes. We'll wait and start one after teams are made, but if you shoot anything between that time just PM me the pics.


Alrighty, thank you sir!


----------



## corpralbarn

So far we got?

Diamond/Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Hunter14

Mathews/Mission:
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

corpralbarn said:


> So far we got?
> 
> Diamond/Bowtech:
> Corpralbarn
> Hunter14
> 
> Mathews/Mission:
> Archerykid13
> Andrew/Ohio


Correct


----------



## hunter14

Okay corpralbarn, lets go kill something!


----------



## archerykid13

hunter14 said:


> Okay corpralbarn, lets go kill something!


:teeth:Have fun but don't forget to send me the pics.


----------



## corpralbarn

I Forgot something! 
Bag target:1,000,000 points!:jksign:


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

Okay so if we kill something before the kill thread is up...do we just send the pics to you?


----------



## corpralbarn

Yes. send to either one of us.


----------



## archerykid13

Yes send the pics to me or corpralbarn.


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

*Okay*

Alrighty


----------



## corpralbarn

More signups!!!!


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

Come On Guys!!!!! This is gonna be fun and will give you a reason to be out and about with your bow!!!!


----------



## cali hunter

put me down for team BOWTECH.
and thanks for doing the contest


----------



## archerykid13

cali hunter said:


> put me down for team BOWTECH.
> and thanks for doing the contest


No problem. I'll sign you up.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

count me in for team hoyt 

but i use a parker for bowfishing 

do 3-d targets count?


----------



## archerykid13

Nope sorry.


----------



## cali hunter

i sent corpralbarn a pm
but i cant get the picture of the squirrel i shot today.
so can i just post it in here


----------



## archerykid13

cali hunter said:


> i sent corpralbarn a pm
> but i cant get the picture of the squirrel i shot today.
> so can i just post it in here


Try to send it to me. If you can't do that email it to me. I just don't want the thread to get to crowded.
[email protected]


----------



## 10gblevins02

team alpine :shade:


----------



## archerykid13

10gblevins02 said:


> team alpine :shade:


I'll try to make an Alpine team, but there might not be enough people that shoot Alpine to make a team.


----------



## cali hunter

archery kid email sent. i think it worked


----------



## archerykid13

It worked.Nice squirrel.


----------



## archerykid13

Here are the teams so far:

Team Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92


Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Cali hunter
hunter14

Team Mathews:
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio

Unknown:
10gblevins02 

Will try to get you a team but as of now you are the only one who has signed up for Alpine.


----------



## bowhunterjon

im in, team MARTIN


----------



## PSE.Stinger

iam in but i shoot a pse...


----------



## PSE.Stinger

http://s832.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=downsized_huge_frog1.jpg
dont know if that counts but i shot it today down in the creek


----------



## hunting_4_life

well i got bowtech so add me on it


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Is there going to be a team Athens?


----------



## corpralbarn

we won't have smaller brand temasUntil we have 5 people with the same brand. So pse athens will both go in the extra team.


----------



## archerykid13

Come on guys this will be alot of fun!


----------



## archerykid13

We will mix PSE, Athens,and Alpine together as of right now.


----------



## corpralbarn

Diamond/Bowtech:25pts
Corpralbarn
Hunter14
Cali Hunter

Mathews/Mission:
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio 

Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92

Team Other Brands:5pts
10gblevins02
PSE stinger
BowhunterJon


----------



## BowBoy78

Alright i give up i cant resist
put me on Mathews
what if i use my traditional or my bowfishing bow?


and can we have WI-bowfish and Ignition Kid
bowfish shoots a ton of fish and ignition can hunt hogs


----------



## Loyal Assassin

What if i can get 5 AT Athens guys to do this? Then can we have a team Athens?


----------



## Ignition kid

Sign me up for TEAM MATHEWS!


----------



## Ignition kid

BowBoy78 said:


> Alright i give up i cant resist
> put me on Mathews
> what if i use my traditional or my bowfishing bow?
> 
> 
> and can we have WI-bowfish and Ignition Kid
> bowfish shoots a ton of fish and ignition can hunt hogs


YES I CAN!! Those 2 squirrels in my back yard have no chance now! Oh and can I also use my Bear recurve and still be on Team Mathews?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

I'll join the athens team.


----------



## corpralbarn

Loyal Assassin said:


> What if i can get 5 AT Athens guys to do this? Then can we have a team Athens?


Yes


----------



## corpralbarn

Im gonna say once you get two people for the same manufactuer you have a team

Teams for Contest

Team Other
10gblevins02 Alpine
PSE stinger PSE
BowhunterJon Martin
TaylorDennis92

Team Athens
Loyal Assassin
Hoytshooter76


Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Cali hunter
hunter14
Hunting 4 life

Team Mathews:
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy 78
Ignition kid


----------



## x-force hunter

I'm in. I think that you should wait a week or so so you can have everybody signed up to form the teams.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Im in...It'd be great if i could be on that Mathews team with Archerykid13, Andrew/Ohio, Bowboy 78 and Ignition kid...thanks a lot!!!


----------



## archerykid13

Loyal Assassin said:


> What if i can get 5 AT Athens guys to do this? Then can we have a team Athens?


If you can find 5 Athens guys then we'll make an Athens team.


----------



## rodney482

Can you place myself rodney482 and athens1 on the athens team?

Is this just for youth?

Didnt realize where I was at.. Sorry


----------



## archerykid13

Teams as of now:

Team Mathews:FULL
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy78
Ignition kid
Pa3-DArcher4


Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Calihunter
Hunter14


Team Athens:
Loyal Assassin
Hoytshooter76


Team PSE:
X-Force Hunter
PSE.Stinger


Team Martin:
Bowhunterjon


Team Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92


----------



## archerykid13

rodney482 said:


> Can you place myself rodney482 and athens1 on the athens team?
> 
> Is this just for youth?
> 
> Didnt realize where I was at.. Sorry


Yes just for youth.


----------



## x-force hunter

I'm not sure if you are planning to do it this way but you can have a Mathews 1,2,... until you run out of people to make full teams.


----------



## archerykid13

x-force hunter said:


> I'm not sure if you are planning to do it this way but you can have a Mathews 1,2,... until you run out of people to make full teams.


I was going to do that. What I meant was that Mathews 1 is closed but Mathews shooters can still sign up.


----------



## cali hunter

archerykid13 said:


> Teams as of now:
> 
> Team Mathews:FULL
> Archerykid13
> Andrew/Ohio
> Bowboy78
> Ignition kid
> Pa3-DArcher4
> 
> 
> Team Bowtech:
> Corpralbarn
> Calihunter
> Hunter14
> 
> 
> Team Athens:
> Loyal Assassin
> Hoytshooter76
> 
> 
> Team PSE:
> X-Force Hunter
> PSE.Stinger
> 
> 
> Team Martin:
> Bowhunterjon
> 
> 
> Team Hoyt:
> TaylorDennis92


on team bowtech your missing bowhunt 4 life i think


----------



## cali hunter

sorry its hunting 4 life


----------



## archerykid13

cali hunter said:


> sorry its hunting 4 life


Sorry I did forget Hunting 4 life


----------



## archerykid13

archerykid13 said:


> Teams as of now:
> 
> Team Mathews:FULL
> Archerykid13
> Andrew/Ohio
> Bowboy78
> Ignition kid
> Pa3-DArcher4
> 
> 
> Team Bowtech:
> Corpralbarn
> Calihunter
> Hunter14
> Hunting 4 Life
> 
> Team Athens:
> Loyal Assassin
> Hoytshooter76
> 
> 
> Team PSE:
> X-Force Hunter
> PSE.Stinger
> 
> 
> Team Martin:
> Bowhunterjon
> 
> 
> Team Hoyt:
> TaylorDennis92


We have to get some more people.


----------



## archerykid13

List has been changed.


----------



## corpralbarn

Comon guys this is about Half of what we want. more please!


----------



## N7709K

guessing this bow only...


----------



## corpralbarn

A but it's for anything so your chances go way UP.


----------



## countryboy173

Im in.. Athens shooter here


----------



## N7709K

right now put me on a firearms team since i think winchester, benelli, and savage will get all the kills this fall


----------



## Joe(y)

Put me on the Mathews/Mission team


----------



## BowBoy78

Put Me on the Rock River Arms team
":shade:Quanity not Quality":shade:
so this is for any firearm


----------



## N7709K

BowBoy78 said:


> Put Me on the Rock River Arms team
> ":shade:Quanity not Quality":shade:
> so this is for any firearm


Not sure, but I'll lay down a beating here in a month or so on the furry little critters that taste good


----------



## corpralbarn

No i meant you can kill anything. not use anything.


----------



## N7709K

corpralbarn said:


> No i meant you can kill anything. not use anything.


so it is archery only?


----------



## cali hunter

N7709K said:


> so it is archery only?


yes this is archery only


----------



## N7709K

I'll sit this one out then


----------



## cali hunter

n7709k said:


> i'll sit this one out then


lamo


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Scratch me off the Athens team, I also didn't realize that this was a youth contest. Sorry guys but have fun. I look forward to seeing some good pics!!!!


----------



## jmr450

i want in for team pse


----------



## BowBoy78

cali hunter said:


> yes this is archery only


i was kinda hoping so 
gonna have to do some rabbit huntin


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i'm the only hoyt guy here time to try to get more hoyt people


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

this should be fun..how many points 4 a groundhog?


----------



## PSE.Stinger

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> this should be fun..how many points 4 a groundhog?


prolly 25 thats what there giving for small game


----------



## corpralbarn

we need more ppl. and yes 25pts


----------



## corpralbarn

Updated List
Team Mathews1:FULL
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy78
Ignition kid
Pa3-DArcher4

Mathews2:
Joe

Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Calihunter
Hunter14


Team Athens:
Hoytshooter76
Countyboy173

Team PSE:
X-Force Hunter
PSE.Stinger
Jmr450


Team Martin:
Bowhunterjon


Team Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92
Any Team with less than 3 People on March 1st will be consilidated into a throw together team.


----------



## Blood

Im in
I shoot Diamond

are birds considered small game or what?


----------



## corpralbarn

AK13 and I discussed that and we decided they are small game. I forgot huntIng 4 life so that means that we know have 5 in the bowtech team.


----------



## corpralbarn

TTT we want atleast 30 archers!


----------



## BowBoy78

cmon guys there has got to be more
sign up :evil5:


----------



## hunting_4_life

team bowtech please!


----------



## lung beater

can i be on team bowtech.my bow says patriot but does not have a brand.i got it from a pro shop in sc.Thanks


----------



## AR_Headhunter

I also didn't realize that this was a youth contest. Sorry guys


----------



## hunter41606

well i suppose I could do this. I would only be submitting deer and turkeys and maybe some fish, but i suppose thats helping

Haha TEAM ATHENS.... Ill be alone for awhile


----------



## tannercollins10

count me in team diamond


----------



## tannercollins10

Updated List
Team Mathews1:FULL
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy78
Ignition kid
Pa3-DArcher4

Mathews2:
Joe

Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Calihunter
Hunter14
tannercollins10

Team Athens:
Hoytshooter76
Countyboy173

Team PSE:
X-Force Hunter
PSE.Stinger
Jmr450


Team Martin:
Bowhunterjon


Team Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92
Any Team with less than 3 People on March 1st will be consilidated into a throw together team.


----------



## hunter41606

tannercollins10 said:


> Updated List
> Team Mathews1:FULL
> Archerykid13
> Andrew/Ohio
> Bowboy78
> Ignition kid
> Pa3-DArcher4
> 
> Mathews2:
> Joe
> 
> Team Bowtech:
> Corpralbarn
> Calihunter
> Hunter14
> tannercollins10
> 
> Team Athens:
> Hoytshooter76
> Countyboy173
> 
> Team PSE:
> X-Force Hunter
> PSE.Stinger
> Jmr450
> 
> 
> Team Martin:
> Bowhunterjon
> 
> 
> Team Hoyt:
> TaylorDennis92
> Any Team with less than 3 People on March 1st will be consilidated into a throw together team.



Oh hot damn! I have teammates! TEAM ATHENS>You missed me!


----------



## PSE.Stinger

and so far pse is winning


----------



## Noah2016

im in for team hoyt


----------



## chaseingmuleys

I'm in i shoot a pse


----------



## countryboy173

hunter41606 said:


> Oh hot damn! I have teammates! TEAM ATHENS>You missed me!


Glad to have you :darkbeer:

What bow do you have?


----------



## Blood

you forgot me for team bowtech tanner


----------



## corpralbarn

Updated List
Team Mathews1:FULL
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy78
Ignition kid
Pa3-DArcher4

Mathews2:
Joe

Team Bowtech:Full
Corpralbarn
Calihunter
Hunter14
tannercollins10
Hunting 4 life
Team bowtech2:
Blood

Team Athens:
Hoytshooter76
Countyboy173
hunter41606
Team PSE:
X-Force Hunter
PSE.Stinger
Jmr450
chaseingmuleys


Team Martin:
Bowhunterjon


Team Hoyt:
TaylorDennis92
Noah2016
Any Team with less than 3 People on March 1st will be consilidated into a throw together team.
22 entries with 8 teams. we want about 10 more.


----------



## Blood

looks like ill be on the team by myself. better get to go shooting stuff...


----------



## tannercollins10

Blood said:


> looks like ill be on the team by myself. better get to go shooting stuff...


what are you talking about your on team bowtech


----------



## Blood

tannercollins10 said:


> what are you talking about your on team bowtech


but bowtech #2...I wont give points to team 1 will I?


----------



## hunter41606

countryboy173 said:


> Glad to have you :darkbeer:
> 
> What bow do you have?


Accomplice 32 inch ata but you wouldnt be able to tell Im on fieldstaff because I dont have the black emblem thing that says feild staff because I was given the bow at the ATA show in indianapolis last year, before the staff formed, by Jason himself... Jason is one of the nicest persons ive ever met. Anyways, yeah thas what I have


----------



## corpralbarn

Blood said:


> looks like ill be on the team by myself. better get to go shooting stuff...


If your not on a team with atleast 3 people by march 1st. we will throw you in with the other singles.


----------



## Blood

corpralbarn said:


> If your not on a team with atleast 3 people by march 1st. we will throw you in with the other singles.


thats what I thought. I have some kills saved from today Ill just wait to see who my teammates are


----------



## corpralbarn

Thats fine.


----------



## bowhunter130

put me in mathews team 2


----------



## Joe(y)

Looks like I have my work cut out for me all by myself


----------



## countryboy173

hunter41606 said:


> Accomplice 32 inch ata but you wouldnt be able to tell Im on fieldstaff because I dont have the black emblem thing that says feild staff because I was given the bow at the ATA show in indianapolis last year, before the staff formed, by Jason himself... Jason is one of the nicest persons ive ever met. Anyways, yeah thas what I have


Thats pretty cool. I have the 34 and my Dad just got an exceed, they make some great bows.


----------



## bowhunter130

joe im on your team


----------



## 4hArcher

Sign me up.


----------



## cali hunter

hey just so we can get a bowtech team 2 can u [put me down there with blood and 4harcher. and u guys can have the next bowtech kid that comes in. this has nothing to do with my former team mates it just that i want get bowtech 2 started thanks corp. and ak.


----------



## LittleBucker

put me in the bowtech/diamond group


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

i Shoot Martin so im in


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

*im In Martin so*

put me in martin with bowhunter john


----------



## NDbowhunter31

*Put me in*

Im in. I shoot a hoyt.


----------



## lung beater

i'm in put me on team bowtech!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## corpralbarn

On march 1st signups close and we make the teams official.


----------



## N7709K

I guess I'll sign up


----------



## gage#fann

im in for team hoyt


----------



## derekathensteam

*Huntcontes*

Put me on team athens


----------



## lung beater

Go team Bowtech.:darkbeer::rock:


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

*Update list*

Could you guys who are in charge update the list ty


----------



## corpralbarn

Sign ups CLOSED!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn

Final List
Team Mathews1:
Archerykid13
Andrew/Ohio
Bowboy78
Ignition kid
Pa3-DArcher4
Hoytshooter76

Team Bowtech:
Corpralbarn
Calihunter
Hunter14
tannercollins10
Blood

Team PSE:
chaseingmuleys
PSE.Stinger
X-Force Hunter
Jmr450
Hunting 4 life

Extra Team1:
Bowhunterjon
LIL’RATTLEHEAD
Lung beater
LittleBucker
hunter41606

Extra Team2:
TaylorDennis92
Noah2016
N7709k
Joe
Bowhunter130
Countyboy173
27 archers LETS GET IT ON.


----------



## 4hArcher

I'm not on the list. I should be on team pse.


----------



## corpralbarn

All teams are as equal as possible. If I left you out you need to tell me by wensday. After that I will not accept any sign ups.


----------



## 4hArcher

Can you just put me in extra team 1?


----------



## derekathensteam

Im not on the list. Put me on a extra


----------



## NDbowhunter31

*Left out*

I was left out of the list even though i signed up


----------



## 4hArcher

NDbowhunter31 said:


> I was left out of the list even though i signed up


Same thing happened to me


----------



## cali hunter

bowtech 1: full
corpralbarn
hunter14
lungbeater
tannercollins10
little bucker


bowtech 2:
cali hunter
blood
hunting 4 life


mathews 1:
andrew/ohio
archerykid13
bowboy78
ignitionkid



mathews2:
joe
bowhunter130
pa3-darcher4

hoyt 1:full
taylor dennis92
noah2016
ndbowhunter31
gage#fann
n7709k


athens 1:
hoytshooter76
countryboy173
hunter41606
derekathensteam


pse 1:
pse.stinger
john450
x-force hunter
chasing muleys

extra 1:
lil rattlehead
4harcher
10 gblevins02
bowhunterjon


ok that should be everybody. if i left ur name out just pm me. and yes all it took was 3 people to start teams


----------



## derekathensteam

Go athens


----------



## Questie

EDIT: Awwh, I missed deadline D:


----------



## cali hunter

questie is on mathews team 2


----------



## Questie

Thanks, Cali Hunter. Go Mathews 2!


----------



## Ignition kid

The birds in my front yard look pretty scared now!


----------



## MartinHunter12

*martin*

i will be in for martin !!!!:teeth:


----------



## cali hunter

MartinHunter12 said:


> i will be in for martin !!!!:teeth:


you will be on extra team 1. extra team 1 is now full


----------



## molina41

id like to be on a team. can i get anymore info. im kinda new, what do we do? i shoot pse


----------



## molina41

also is it all seasons cus for turkey i dont hunt with my bow. but i might.


----------



## cali hunter

molina41 said:


> id like to be on a team. can i get anymore info. im kinda new, what do we do? i shoot pse


ok your on team pse 1.
pm sent with rules


----------



## molina41

thanks for the help ill try to get started soon


----------



## Jbowhunter9

hey guys sorry im kinda late..can i still join? i shoot a diamond


----------



## cali hunter

jbowhunter9
yes u are on bowtech2


----------



## Jbowhunter9

cool thanks


----------



## archerykid13

Alright no more sign ups. We have already went past the sign up dat by about 2 months.

Sign ups are officially:CLOSED.

AK13


----------



## muzzyman1212

hold up, i asked how to get on team pse like a month ago and noone ever put me on a team


----------



## archerykid13

muzzyman1212 said:


> hold up, i asked how to get on team pse like a month ago and noone ever put me on a team


Ok. I will find you a team. And PM you which one.

AK13


----------



## muzzyman1212

ok thanks i appreciate it


----------



## archerykid13

bowtech 1: full
corpralbarn
hunter14
lungbeater
tannercollins10
little bucker


bowtech 2:
cali hunter
blood
hunting 4 life


mathews 1:
andrew/ohio
archerykid13
bowboy78
ignitionkid



mathews2:
joe
bowhunter130
pa3-darcher4

hoyt 1:full
taylor dennis92
noah2016
ndbowhunter31
gage#fann
n7709k


athens 1:
hoytshooter76
countryboy173
hunter41606
derekathensteam


pse 1:
pse.stinger
john450
x-force hunter
chasing muleys
muzzyman1212

extra 1:
lil rattlehead
4harcher
10 gblevins02
bowhunterjon


That should be everybody. If I forgot anyone PM me.
Otherwise, Sign Ups are OFFICIALLY: CLOSED.

AK13


----------



## bigbulls10

how do you sign up


----------



## Maxxis Shooter

what is it bragging rights?


----------



## archerykid13

The sign-ups are closed.

AK13


----------



## need-a-bow

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Why????????I shouldve found this forum earlier


----------



## Dwill

hey im new to the forum but not to archery. i'd like to start a traditional archery team considering no one has? anybody in with me? until then i'll post some pics of my kills with my recurve... ive killed several birds, squirrels, snakes, and a **** but no deer. (not yet) im about to upgrade my bow to a new hoyt gamemaster 2 considering i have a very old bear recurve and i dont think it has enough power to kill a buck, but it will a doe.


----------



## need-a-bow

Ill join if I can shoot my Bear Sentry youth bow. It has enough power to kill small game


----------



## Dwill

Yeah thats fine...lets do it..im bout to go kill something now to start it off and ima go out about midnight tonight to see if i can find a **** possum etc


----------



## need-a-bow

I think theres a problem. The contest resgistration was over a while ago. But im still for it if we can get in


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

put me in the diamond/bowtech group


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

hey can i sign up for team diamond


----------



## truetexan#1

ya id like to sign up to just got my new bow saturday


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

I will join team martin,And queation even fish have to be killed with bows right or what?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

put me on diamond


----------



## huntingfishing

sitck me in bowtech/diamond


----------



## outdoorsman3

hey guys. i was wondering if i could be on team hoyt. but i already have a buck kill. but my bow isnt in it  if i could enter it could i take 50 instead of 100 points? cause if i can ill join  thanks

-ben


----------



## outdoorsman3

or any points for that matter.


----------



## texashoghunter

If this contest is still open put me on team bowtech/diamond:wink:


----------



## gblrgtr870

will there be one next year?

Sam


----------



## outdoorkid1

Will there be a contest in 2011?


----------



## bow hunter11

im in


----------



## wolfeman

is there a contest this year if there is im in mathews mission


----------



## HoytShooterX

Im in. Im on the hoyt team! Go Hoyt!!!!!


----------



## archeryace13

Add me to team hoyt!! Im shooting a hoyt trykon XL!! Lets go taylordennis92!!


----------



## archeryace13

And the rest of the hoyt shooters!!


----------



## need-a-bow

Theres a seperate thread for this years contest. Ill also be on team hoyt, probably the only recurve shooter(Hoyt Horizon)


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter

is it done already?
or can you still eneter?


----------



## hunterGL

When will there be a new one


----------



## archerykid13

There won't be a new one.


----------



## hunterGL

why wont there be a new one


----------



## outdoorsman3

hunterGL said:


> why wont there be a new one


because, its just one of those things that always breaks out into something bad. I am not going to tell the whole story why though.


----------



## hunterGL

ohhhh ok thanks


----------



## BirdDawg350

Elite 
Jaydan/iowa


----------



## Srongchoo

im in for mathews!


----------



## teleskikids

Put me on for team hoyt.


----------



## teleskikids

Could we have an updated list of teams aswell.


----------



## comprar

What bow do you have?


----------



## catcherarcher

I've got a PSE. Do we have enough people to start this up again?!


----------

